# Overnighting at Auchan, Calais?



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

We normally have a late tunnel crossing and park up at Cite Europe. In the morning we head for Auchan, Calais to fill up and do a bit of shopping. This time I'm thinking we could go straight to the Auchan and park up quietly in a corner til the morning (we're booked on the 23.20 crossing so envisage getting to the car park around 01.00 local time). Has anyone stayed in the Auchan before?

Thanks
Jill


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,

Never done that,we use a small campsite at Peuplingues about 2 miles away called Le epinettes.Easy to get to the tunnel from it,on at j40 and off at j42


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Apparently it is no overnight, MH service only

MHF Auchen Calais

Ben


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the service aire is in the filling station opposite, and that's why it says no overnight parking. However, I haven't seen any notices about no overnight parking at the main store parking. I'm not sure what the area is like at night security-wise?


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> the service aire is in the filling station opposite, and that's why it says no overnight parking. However, I haven't seen any notices about no overnight parking at the main store parking. I'm not sure what the area is like at night security-wise?


Thanks for the quick replies folks. We'll probably play safe and go back to Cite Europe


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's also only 5 minutes from the yacht basin parking. :idea:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is this any use?

.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I have stopped overnight at Auchan, no problems whatsoever, however I do prefer the yacht basin, so handy for the restaurants.  

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Why bother? If you've been happy at CE then stay there - it's only a 5 min drive to Auchan.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> I have stopped overnight at Auchan, no problems whatsoever, however I do prefer the yacht basin, so handy for the restaurants.
> 
> tony


TBH we'll be shooting off to the Vosges first thing so don't intend to spend any longer than neccessary in Calais. If we could get fuel at Cite Europe then we would get it there but it's height restricted (Our 1st trip to France invloved us driving round the Cite Europe complex for almost an hour trying to fing a way into the fuel :lol: )


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

I normally get the 9pm Euro Tunnel and fill up with Diesel at Auchen while it's quiet then nip over the road into the big car park, no problems after 4 times doing this.
CE was a disaster I wasted so much time looking for a way in to the fuel stop I won't bother in future. 
Why do they have height restrictions ?


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

regnarts said:


> I normally get the 9pm Euro Tunnel and fill up with Diesel at Auchen while it's quiet then nip over the road into the big car park, no problems after 4 times doing this.
> CE was a disaster I wasted so much time looking for a way in to the fuel stop I won't bother in future.
> Why do they have height restrictions ?


That's what I had in mind. Thanks.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

we are travelling via Chunnel first time with MH next week but we're on the lunchtime "sailing" so don't need an overnight this side but on return we will be on an early morning train so need an overnight around Calais.

Would Cite Europe be suitable or is there something else closer/better for the Chunnel? Just looking at Google maps and I can see the terminal but can't work out which parking area is CE

Sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

head for Cite Europe, and when you get there from the Calais direction, go first left (cinema should be on the right after the roundabout), then about 100m on the left is the MH parking.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

People have been known to use the "pet passport" car park at the chunnel to overnight.  

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*yacht*



bognormike said:


> it's also only 5 minutes from the yacht basin parking. :idea:


do you have the GPS please?


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

anyone know if the height restriction is still there at the cite europe fuel station? and what the restriction is?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> People have been known to use the "pet passport" car park at the chunnel to overnight.
> 
> tony


we used the pet passport car park once,be warned ,when you go through customs they will ask you where you stayed the night if you tell them the pet passport car park they will open up every locker in the motorhome to check for stowaways.
They said it is the worst place to stay for itinerants trying to get a free crossing.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

hogan said:


> they will open up every locker in the motorhome to check for stowaways.


They did this to us last time we used DFDS from Calais and we had stayed in Belgium overnight .........is Belgium such a bad place to be? Well ok the motorways are bad. Last time we drove through we "jumped" into Belgium as they had stopped the resurfacing work at the border and left a step of a few cm's


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Slightly O/T, but Auchan in Angouleme don't allow overnights (we were told to leave in no uncertain terms, although we had just left a restaurant and were leaving anyway )

But in Bordeaux they do, maybe because there are many retailers sharing the parking, so a different security firm?

Just don't assume you can park in all Auchans 

Jason


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There is no height restriction to actually get into CE motorhome parking but there is to get into petrol station area apparently although we have never tried. We also struggle to find the entrance but only because we disagree every time about how to get there

We will be staying over there next week or maybe carry on to Bray Dunes as we usually do and cut off 40 minutes off the journey the next day. 

Mandy


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The petrol station at CE is underground and very low.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Overnighting At Auchan, Calais?*



cleo said:


> We normally have a late tunnel crossing and park up at Cite Europe. In the morning we head for Auchan, Calais to fill up and do a bit of shopping. This time I'm thinking we could go straight to the Auchan and park up quietly in a corner til the morning (we're booked on the 23.20 crossing so envisage getting to the car park around 01.00 local time). Has anyone stayed in the Auchan before?
> 
> Thanks
> Jill


I did ask and was told no - I don't like to parking unless I know it is OK. We do as you do, and head there in the morning, and reverse it upon our return.

Carol

PS IF you ask and they say it is ok now, would you post and let us know please. We are crossing on tunnel on 3rd May


----------

